# Aqua forest soil



## Krunal (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello, can anyone review aqua forest natural substrate? Or AF lava soil? Can anyone compare with ada amazonia?

Link:
https://www.amazon.in/Aquaforest-AF...VnRPdC8naU_WYiD-hasuGkkDNd_7j4PxoCCy4QAvD_BwE


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

I haven't tried it, but it seems to be very different from Aquasoil Amazonia. It is more like mineralized topsoil, intended to be used under a sand/gravel layer. Much more like ADA Aquasoil Amazonia is Mr. Aqua Aquarium Soil, which I am using https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018VC67V4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Krunal (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

